# First Pen Ever, 1st Pen Photo Ever.



## Kanxrus (Mar 21, 2011)

I recently got into pen making, and I love it! I would consider myself self taught based on the information I was able to grab from AIP and YouTube. All comments, either good or bad are welcome.







The pen was made from Hackberry Burl with the Chrome Retro Pen Kit.


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 21, 2011)

I would have to say that since this is your first pen it looks GREAT!!!:biggrin:

A little proud at the nib end, but otherwise it looks very nice!

Always keep your first pen and have a look at it in a few months time and see how far you have progressed!

What type of finish did you use on your first pen?

Andrew


----------



## G1Pens (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice pen for a first. Be sure to keep that one. Photo ain't too shaggy either.

What finish is on the pen?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 21, 2011)

If that's your first pen and photo your off to a flying start. As said maybe a little proud at the nib, but that could be the angle of the photo.


----------



## Kanxrus (Mar 21, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> If that's your first pen and photo your off to a flying start. As said maybe a little proud at the nib, but that could be the angle of the photo.



I re-posted this topic into the correct thread I meant to post this in to begin with.... so sorry for double posting!

I finished with BEHLEN Master Woodturners Finish.

It's only on the side you can see, I think my mandrel is wobbly, one side of my blank is flush, while the other side is not. I have a brand spankin new Delta midi lathe, I hope it's not from the lathe?


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 21, 2011)

That's great work, pan and photo.


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 21, 2011)

Great job. Looks wonderful.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wish my first one had looked that good. Nice job!


----------



## Lenny (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful piece! Are you sure that's your first pen? :biggrin:

I don't think there are many of us who could claim a pen as nice as that one as our first!


----------



## Kanxrus (Mar 21, 2011)

Lenny said:


> Beautiful piece! Are you sure that's your first pen? :biggrin:
> 
> I don't think there are many of us who could claim a pen as nice as that one as our first!



I did spin a few blanks with out the brass inserts just to try things out, I think I watched just about every video available online...


----------



## Drstrangefart (Mar 21, 2011)

It paid off. Brilliant!


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 21, 2011)

That one is hands down better than first pen and first photo!
Great work, as mentioned above, hang on to it for comparison to later work.
It will amaze you to look back and see the first ones.


----------



## chris63 (Mar 27, 2011)

pen first pen sure didnt look that nice, great job


----------

